# Aussie jigging rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a 6'0" OTI 40-60 jigging blank with green & gold Aussie colors. It has a gold Alps gimbal, black & gold Alps triangle seat, shaped hypalon rear grips, EVA crosscut foregrip under X-shrink wrap, and double wrapped Fuji K series SIC guides. The decal in the split grip is a kangaroo with a southern cross on it. Thanks to Golden Touch for that one! This one has a long journey ahead. It's headed to Palau this week!! Can't wait to see what this one brings in!!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice indeed.
I'm curious as to why go for K frame guides on a jigging rod.
Jigging here is typically vertical jigging knife jigs for king fish and samson fish etc.
No need for casting very far.
Not that they won't perform in that roll as well. Just cheaper with a more "standard" frame.
The answer could be as simple as "I like 'em"
Just wondering if there's something I'm missing.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Another awesome looking rod!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Luv those greens! Another outstanding job...

Congrats,
Doug


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Again Kyle great stuff!!!...Nice ramp on the butt wrap.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Great build nice and neat and very clean looking. great finish also


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

THAT , is an Awesome stick kyle.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

OwenD said:


> Very nice indeed.
> I'm curious as to why go for K frame guides on a jigging rod.
> Jigging here is typically vertical jigging knife jigs for king fish and samson fish etc.
> No need for casting very far.
> ...


owen i think you pretty much nail it . Makes it more elegant or modern


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, the K series was at the customer's request.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow nice as always Kyle !!!! I can't wait till I see what you come up with on my offshore rod


----------



## GoldenTouchDecals (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Kyle,
Looks like you have done a wonderful job again . . .I love the color scheme. I built a green AMAT Matrix fly rod with the same colors - they go together well. Thanks for the compliment on the decals - I am going to save these pictures to my customer archive. Keep up the great work.

Charlie


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful Kyle! I love the mix between textures. The "K" guides rock...I use them for my strippers on my micro spirals and have even moved to using some of the more exaggerated PLCAG/SG series.
Great work! again! lol


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wow! Really nice Kyle. Especailly the last one on your blog! :cheers:


----------

